# Ballyphilip lass/zaina



## siennamiller (9 October 2016)

I'm just trying to trace my old horse, I just want to know she is happy and being well cared for. 
Hoping someone knows where she is. 
Thanks


----------



## siennamiller (21 May 2019)

Bump


----------



## Han&Pen1993 (30 December 2019)

Maybe contact the Ballyphilip stud about her? X


----------



## Han&Pen1993 (30 December 2019)

As in the new owners may have got in contact with them?


----------



## Leo Walker (30 December 2019)

Shes owned by Annemarie Millar in west sussex, or was fairly recently

https://www.britisheventing.com/about/people-and-horses/horse-profiles/BALLYPHILIP-LASS-83411

If you see this I can do some digging for you and try and track down Annemarie


----------

